# OS Kenwood head unit - Value and burned disc's?



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm looking on some advice on an OS Kenwood head unit I have. The head unit is a new in the box KRC-980. When it came out around 1997 it was the top of the line for cassette decks with remote etc.. I also have a N.I.B. 1999 KDC-C662 6 disc changer. Obviously the tape function won't be used on the head unit. Does anyone know if the KDC-C662 changer will play burned disc's? I was going to run it along with a MTX 2300 and 4320 in my plow truck if I can play burned disc's in the changer.

If not I would likely sell them to a person who needs them and buy a new unit. I know some fans of Dolby "C" need and collect these types of head units. An older and one level lower N.I.B. KRC-860 just sold for $140 on eBay. What is everyone's opinions on a realistic value for the two units?
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

easy

you burn your CD in CDA format under Windows

it works very well in all my HU 1991/2012


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## OldScoolCA (Feb 3, 2010)

Tape decks are a tough sell. I would say if you could get $140 for it take it. I have an old Alpine TDA-7554 and I think they are going for around $25.


----------

